# P320 Carry Range Report



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

I picked up a new Sig Sauer Carry P320 in 9mm Yesterday.

She got a good cleaning and lubing before the range session.

The session included shooting from the 3, 5, 7 yard line. I also shot a few rounds of slow fire from the 15 yard line but only 5 rounds.

There were no malfunctions at all. None.

The point of impact is just above the sight alignment picture, so you can still see the target on top of the front sight when it is aligned correctly, although I do concentrate on the front sight and target only.

The trigger has a slight amount of take up like my 1911's with a clean break. It is easy to squeeze the trigger until just before the break, hold it and squeeze it through.

I have to say I shoot a lot of 1911's and this trigger is really just like my 1911 triggers. There is no stacking. Just a little take up and a clean break! Excellent!

The trigger was very consistent and felt about 5 pounds. I don't have a trigger pull gauge to measure it's consistency but it felt the same throughout the shooting session.

Reset is tactile and auditory as well. If you use reset. Many don't believe in it any more unless you target shoot. If you do it's very noticeable and easy to maintain that feel and sound.

Accuracy was excellent as the target shows.

The pistol comes with a medium grip which is good for people with large hands like me. I wear a size 12 glove.

There are no mechanical safeties on the standard pistol, but I am told Sig is coming out with ones with safeties on them.

I for one like it without any extra safeties.

Just keep control of your finger and use your brain.

I didn't find the higher bore axis to be an issue, frankly I didn't notice it.

All-in-all a great shooting experience and I highly recommend this pistol.

The Carry has the full size grip and holds 17 rounds in 9mm.

It comes with 2 magazines. So if you carry it off duty you will want one more magazine for sure. It also means you're carrying 51 rounds if you don't recharge the magazine in the weapon after loading or you will carry 52 rounds....that's like carrying a box of ammo around. lol!


----------



## riden2low (May 12, 2015)

Good report. Picking up my new p320 tomorrow morning.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have had mine for quite some time now and love it have about 1000 rounds through it and no issues at all. My P320 is easily my favorite gun to shoot and when i carry a full size handgun it is my go to!


----------

